#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  MNIT Jaipur mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

## tushar.nitjme

*National Institute Of Technology*- *Jaipur*
Also known as *Malaviya Regional Engineering College, Jaipur*


*Branches:
*
*Mechanical and allied branches*
Mechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Material Engineering
*About Mechanical and allied branches:*

*Mechanical Engineering*

Welcome to the Department of Mechanical Engineering at Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur, where experienced faculty and highly motivated students - supported by a dedicated staff - experience a unique engineering education.
 The Department offers academic programmes at three levels leading to Bachelor of Technology (B.Tech.), Master of Technology (M.Tech.), and Doctor of Philosophy (Ph.D.) degrees. In addition, continuing education programmes in specialized areas are offered on a regular basis for industry professionals and academic staff from other colleges.
 An extremely dynamic and large faculty (current strength of about 25), and a well experienced support staff, give the Department a breadth of research focus and wide range of technical expertise. Our 25 odd full time experienced faculty members have a passion for teaching and an avowed commitment to research and development. Majority of the faculty holds doctoral degrees from reputed institutes. Apart from teaching, the faculty is engaged in diverse research areas with several faculty members even serving as guest editors of various reputed journals. They publish their work in highly reputed journals and present their work at prestigious national and international conferences. We are continually striving to improve the quality of our programs by finding new ways of structuring our curriculum and exploring new delivery methods.

*Metallurgical & Material Engineering* 

Department of Metallurgical and Materials Engineering is one of the oldest department established in 1965. The department offers B.Tech, M.Tech and Ph.D programmes in all frontiers areas globally. The basic motto of department is to provide quality education through its highly qualified and experienced faculty members. The faculty is continuously motivated to keep abreast with state-of-the-art technology.
 Alumni of this department hold important position in academia, R&D organizations and industries in India as well as international level. Students of this department are certain to have bright career prospects in India as well as globally due to recent ambitious growth plans of ferrous and non-ferrous sectors, and great quest for high-tech materials worldwide.


*Mode of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*Expected JEE Mains Cutoff*:

Branch
Opening Rank
Closing Rank

Mechanical Engineering
8214
10772

Metallurgical & Material Engineering
16000
19000



*Tuition Fee: 
*
INR 32,850/-
*Hostel Fee:
*
INR 4,000/-
*Placements:*
    Highest Pay Package: Rs 9.88 LPA (Lacks Per Annum)    Average Pay Package: Rs 4.44 LPA (Overall)    Highest Average Pay Package: Rs 5.62 LPA (Mechanical Engg.)    Numbers of Companies Visited : 104 (Highest so far)    Number of Students with Multiple Placements : 195 (Highest so far)    Total Overall Percentage Placement out of Eligible Candidates - 99.7 % (Highest so far)
*Companies visited:*
BHELBORLBPCLCCILDRDOGAILGEHALIOCLL&T(ECC)NomuraNTPCSolid CoreSPCLTCIL

*Faculty Members:*
*
Mechanical:*
Dr. Rakesh JainDr. A. P. S. RathoreDr. Gopal AgrawalDr. M. P. PooniaProf. Pradeep Kumar SaxenaProf. S. L. SoniMr. Amit PanchariyaDr. Awadhesh Kumar BhardwajDr. Dilip SharmaDr. G. D. AgarwalDr. G. S. DangayachDr. Himanshu ChaudharyDr. Jyotirmay MathurDr. Murari Lal MittalMr. N. S. YadavDr. Nirupam RohatgiDr. T. C. GuptaDr. Amar PatnaikDr. Amit Kumar SinghMs. Anoj MeenaDr. Dinesh KumarDr. Gunjan SoniDr. Harlal Singh MaliMr. M. L. MeenaMr. Mukesh Kumar

*Metallurgical & Material Engineering:* 
Dr. Upendra PandelDr. A. K. BhargavaDr. Ashok SharmaDr. C. P. SharmaDr. P. R. SoniDr. Munan MandiraDr. N. C. UpadhyayDr. Vishnu Kumar SharmaDr. Y. V. S. S. PrasadMr. Rajendra Kumar DuchaniyaDr. Vinod Kumar

*MNIT Jaipur Address:* Jawahar Lal Nehru Marg, Jaipur  302017 Rajasthan, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Jamshedpur mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty MNIT Jaipur electrical engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty MNIT Jaipur electronics & communication engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Durgapur mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Trichy mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks general and outside category in jee mains....can i get mechanical?

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> with 202 marks general and outside category in jee mains....can i get mechanical?


What is your predicted percentage in 12th??

----------


## saksham saxena

i Have got 89.8% in 2012......can i get civil if not mechanical or any software related branch?

----------


## Rohan malik

> i Have got 89.8% in 2012......can i get civil if not mechanical or any software related branch?


Hey,
U can get civil and ECE with this rank...........  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

I dont think i can get ece.......can u please elaborate your point and what rank you expect of me

----------


## Rohan malik

> I dont think i can get ece.......can u please elaborate your point and what rank you expect of me


According to your percentage and marks your rank would be 5000+..... and yeah i was wrong coz its EEE not ECE.....  :): ..
Sry for mistake....

----------


## saksham saxena

Does eee exist in mnit jaipur?.......any senior to answer?

----------


## shubham the cool

i m getting 193 marks in jee mains 2013 and 97 percent in 2012 boards what rank can i get. what nit can i get i m general category

----------


## Sneha lal

> Does eee exist in mnit jaipur?.......any senior to answer?


hi,
   In MNIT Jaipur there is only Electrical branch available for engineering not "Electrical and Electronics" .....  :):

----------


## Sneha lal

> i m getting 193 marks in jee mains 2013 and 97 percent in 2012 boards what rank can i get. what nit can i get i m general category


Hey,
      Your approx rank would be 8000..... Your clg based on your preferred branch.... So tel me what is your preferred branch??  :):

----------

